# Best Blind Grass



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What's the best one for layout blinds? Killerweed? What about for a boat blind? Rogers sells those woven palm mats. Any good?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I just bought the Rogers 8 pack of palm leave mats and slapped them on two weeks ago. They are IDENTICAL to the Avery and Tanglefree ones I’ve bought in the past. NO difference in quality other than the Rogers 8 pack was on sale for $89 so it was by far the best priced mats I could find. Ill put money on it that all palm leaf mats are all made by the one same company and vendors just slap their names on the packages. I’ve wanted to try the killerweed as it’s really lasted on my lay downs or the Fast grass but I think both would be twice the cost as the standard palm leaf mats.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I can speak for the layout blind that the killer weed or the tanglee free version of killer weed is the best. I have all colors and I will say for an all around, all pourpose grass flat, pasture field lake bed, I use the natural color the most. Its the one that is all tan of basically the same shade.

the all-terrain has some good colors but, I dont use the darker brown nearly as much as I thought i would.

Here’s a picture of my blind with a mix or natural and all-terrain. Even though there are some dark spots out there, I think it would look better with all natural


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

The Killerweed is tough as nails and has lasted years on my laydowns. It looks awesome in the natural tan with touches of green and brown in most fields I hunt!!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> The fast grass is tough as nails and has lasted years on my laydowns. It looks awesome in the natural tan with touches of green and brown in most fields I hunt!!!


Aw, come on Robert! your making me look bad! I can photo shop geese on top of my blind too! :rotfl:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > The fast grass is tough as nails and has lasted years on my laydowns. It looks awesome in the natural tan with touches of green and brown in most fields I hunt!!!
> ...


I know.., I really was trying to find pics of just my blind but couldn't find any without something laying on top of it. Just never got around to taking pics of a bare blind lol.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I did just find one that kind of shows four blinds but there are a bunch of thugs just standing around them....


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> I did just find one that kind of shows four blinds but there are a bunch of thugs just standing around them....


That put a big ol' smile on my face #smashedthem


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

For a boat blind, I prefer the Fast Grass that BPS sales. It comes in 4' sheets and costs $27.00 per sheet I believe. I have attached a picture from a few years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I've used this stuff for the last 4 years and it's held up great. Another nice thing about it is it cost less and there isn't as many seams to worry about. https://www.tikishackimporter.com/tiki-thatch.html


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

FowledLife said:


> I've used this stuff for the last 4 years and it's held up great. Another nice thing about it is it cost less and there isn't as many seams to worry about. https://www.tikishackimporter.com/tiki-thatch.html


That stuff looks like it's woven into some sort of netting. That may make it more durable, though cutting it may be a problem?


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought a 30 foot piece for my 1648 and haven’t had a problem with it unraveling. When it on the boat it looks like the picture in one of th above posts. Here it is on my boat


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What's the best spray paint to rattle can a green canoe lol. Jon I couldn't help myself


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> What's the best spray paint to rattle can a green canoe lol. Jon I couldn't help myself


Can't say I haven't thought about it. But it's a classic now, they don't even make Royalex anymore.


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought a nice 20# bulk raffia grass bundle.
http://www.raffiaonline.com/wholesale_raffia_bulk_bundles.html
You can buy smaller lots as well.
Or J.Sterns- https://www.jstern.com/product/untreated-raffia-bales-w-coast-25-pounds-per-purchase/
My 20# has done an A-frame and 3 layout blinds, and I still have some left.
20# doesn't sound like a lot, but it is.
You can dye it/cut it/bundle it.
The ultimate guide with recipes to dye raffia-
http://www.drundel.com/hunt/raffia/layout%20blind%20procedures.pdf


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It would be nice to zip tie raffia to some kind of flexible netting that could be supported by a frame of some sort. Ideas for netting? PVC frame, conduit, maybe?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Boat blinds are overrated IMO. I find it just as good to crash into a thick standing of phragmites and bury the boat. Of course there are places you can't do this and a blind will be necessary if you want to hunt out of your boat.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jon remember you have to drag this on a trailer for 7 miles under peddle or paddle power. Bucket hunts are underrated. Keep it simple


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Jon remember you have to drag this on a trailer for 7 miles under peddle or paddle power. Bucket hunts are underrated. Keep it simple


I want a light weight blind for my canoe for hunting sparse cover situations.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

paddler said:


> I want a light weight blind for my canoe for hunting sparse cover situations.


you might just try some visqueen plastic. I also like the grass sheets I bought from Rogers. They work well for my boat blind.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

For the money I think the Raffia is the way to go, by far the cheapest route is is J Stern although it is a 25 lb minimum but the price is about 75% less than buying the killer weed or other products that the box stores carry. I built a solid aluminum blind on my boat last year and covered the whole thing with about 40 lb and I have a 180 mile round trip that I do about 3 times a week on the freeway and it held up great. I use the Green Landscape netting from Lowe's or Home Depot and use a simple overhand knot to attach it, the wire ties just didn't seem to work and was going to take much longer although it took about 50 hrs to attach the rafia.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I have about 40 pounds that I ordered this spring of various colors that I'm using to touch up my boat blind. I'm guessing I'm going to need about 20 lb and you'd probably only need about 5 or 10 lb to make a pretty good cover for a canoe, I'd be willing to sell you leftover product at my cost


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

FowledLife said:


> I've used this stuff for the last 4 years and it's held up great. Another nice thing about it is it cost less and there isn't as many seams to worry about. https://www.tikishackimporter.com/tiki-thatch.html


Never heard of that stuff before. Looks a lot like FastGrass and comes in different lengths and hieghts unlike FastGrass. I like that a lot.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Rafia*

I have a bunch of raffia that's been collecting dust in the garage for over 10 years. If interested, PM me. :grin:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Just to clarify, it's for sale. I have 3 bundles of untreated, 1 bundle of darker green, and one bundle of yellow. PM me if you want to buy it. The new cost to day would be $160. I'll take $50 (firm - don't ask) for all of it.


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

What is the weight difference between rafi a grass when it's wet and burlap when it is wet? I've only used burlap and after the 1st time decided it wasn't worth the extra weight on the way out


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Need Some*

If anybody has any extra raffia laying around, please PM me. I plant to turn my canoe into a stealth blind for shooting with gun and camera. Thanks.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> If anybody has any extra raffia laying around, please PM me. I plant to turn my canoe into a stealth blind for shooting with gun and camera. Thanks.


Did you happen to see post #22 & #25? lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Did you happen to see post #22 & #25? lol


Yep, I did. I PM'ed both of them several days ago but never heard back. Maybe my PM function is broke.

My wife brought home 3# from Michael's, 30% off. At least it wasn't Hobby Lobby.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Never mind post #28


----------

